# Powr Kraft???



## christi73439 (Jan 28, 2011)

I need any and all info on a Powr Kraft 3/4 hp Router Model xba90003A. Thanks!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

powr-kraft was a Montgomery Wards brand, maybe owwm.com can let you know who manufactured it


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have a post that might have some information! http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...06857939/**http://www.toolkraft.com/index.htm If You do find parts, please share with Us. As far as using a router, You will find that most new routers will be nicer to work with!


----------

